# Changing study visas (Higher ed to vocational) for quicker completion



## TeaAddict (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am looking to advice on the possibility of changing visas from a bachelor course to a short cert 3 course. I have completed 4 years of study in Australia and am now unable to finish my last year due to financial hardship. I have lived with my Australian partner for the last 4 years and would like to apply for a partner visa to continue staying here.

I understand that cancelling my student visa and applying for a partner visa will result in being on a Bridging E without work rights - which is not ideal for me.

We are able to afford a smaller amount of fees, and am thinking of maybe enrolling in a short cert 3 course thereby fulfilling my study requirement so that a Bridging A will kick in.

However, is this a possibility? How do I go about making this change form higher ed to TAFE?

Thank you everyone in advance for your input!


----------

